# Abandoned Half-Built Fishing Village - March 2011



## rectory-rat (Mar 13, 2011)

Building started on this riverside fishing complex in Boston a couple of years ago, and the workers moved out just a few weeks later. I don't know why, but would guess either lack of money or problems with planning.

On with the pics...









































In the distance, a mock workman has been set up, maybe to keep people off the site 





Digger slowly rusting away...

Thanks for looking 

-RR


----------



## Pugstar (Mar 14, 2011)

Considering all the materials and machinery still on site must be bust, or like you say can't continue because of planning, amazing to just leave it like that, nice find


----------



## kathyms (Mar 14, 2011)

like you say, its strange the hundreds of pounds of stuff has been abandoned like that.there are a lot of polish working up there maybe it was going to be houseing for workers. odd .


----------



## dangerous dave (Mar 14, 2011)

the lake is used for fishing the scare crow is to keep cormorants off the lake scares em away


----------



## rectory-rat (Mar 15, 2011)

kathyms said:


> like you say, its strange the hundreds of pounds of stuff has been abandoned like that.



Certainly strange, I suppose it could be makeshift living accomodation. There was also loads of polished marble of all shapes and sizes, still packaged and not even within the fence.

And thanks Dave for letting me know what that was

-RR


----------



## Zotez (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats rather cool - we found a builders yard similar to that, loads of machinery, materials etc left around, everything dated 2007 including the calendars!


----------



## Itsamna (Mar 19, 2011)

dangerous dave said:


> the lake is used for fishing the scare crow is to keep cormorants off the lake scares em away



Ohhh Dave you spoilt the illusion, I was going to add 'scrarepeople' to my vocabulary


----------

